# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  لیسانس متالورژی دارم و 26سالمه درکنکور تجربی شرکت کنم

## پژمان139569

سلام 
من لیسانس متالورژی دارم و 26سالمه میخواستم بدونم میشه تو کنکور سراسری توی رشته تجربی شرکت کنم...دیپلمم فنیه متالورژیه

----------

